# Hello, new and looking for company experiences



## GearNostalgia (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi.

I have been having fun with my music hobby since the early 1990ies. Up until recently I have used my computer mainly to record my hardware synths, but now I have gone into the dark realm of sampling libraries. After a grim experience with a purchase from 8Dio and their "zero support/trades/refund/sales" policy I decided to share my experiences on other musicforums I visit. They said this was a sadly well known state of affairs and that I should hang in here to check up Sampling manufacturers for the future. 

So where do I find threads thats sums up which companies that resolves refunds/resales well and which don't (like 8Dio). As it is now I only know of EastWest that lets you off the hook no questions asked if you use their Cloud.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello and welcome to VI 

We have a list here in this topic: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/resale-license-transfer-list.28264/


----------



## GearNostalgia (Jun 12, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Hello and welcome to VI
> 
> We have a list here in this topic: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/resale-license-transfer-list.28264/



Thank you, too bad that it seems to be an incomplete and dead thread.


----------

